# 2012 Gheenoe Rally Report



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Every year Gheenoe-a-holics gather somewhere in the south east for a weekend rally. There are folks who have been attending every year for the past 9 years and always some new folks too. The event consists of:

- Heading to a coastal destination with a mix of cabins and camping
- Group boat ride exploring the area on Friday morning
- Friday night dinner and party
- Saturday boat show, BBQ & raffle
- Plenty of fishing and hanging out all weekend

This year we went to Crooked River State Park in St Mary's GA. This is the closest park to Cumberland Island National Seashore. Great place. Very microskiff friendly. You can go left out of the ramp and head to back waters. Go right and you are headed to the Intracoastal, Cumberland Island, and near the US Navy's sub base 

Probably the most suprising part of this trip was how nice all of the park service people were to our group. The folks at Crooked River State Park were the nicest and most helpful group I have met in all my years of doing events like this. Simply awesome hospitality. Also a big suprise was that Forum Admin iMackattack's mom was a guide at Plum Orcherd on Cumberland Island. We went in for the tour and someone was wearing a microskiff.com shirt. She immediatly recognized it! Too Cool!!!!!










Friday Pics (shared from many attendeess who posted them on Custom Gheenoe)

















































































































































One of our guys actually served on this sub when he was in the Navy. He shared some great stories.
































































































































Lots more pics over here on Custom Gheenoe. Lots of close ups of all the differnt boats: http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=26

Maybe I will see you there next year. Good times with great people. And with this many people around you can always get a tow  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

It sure was a good time, although the fishing was tough, at least for me. : Let's pick someplace less buggy next year. ;D

Also, I sure wish someone would post some pics of the raffle and boat show awards. I'd like to see a couple of them in particular.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Good people, good food, good beer. Great time.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

looks like a good time I wish i could've been there


----------

